# career change to pastry chef



## swordfish007 (May 20, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've read almost all your forums on what schools offer good programs for baking and culinary. 

I graduated from Les Roches with a degree in BBA International Hospitality Management, which did not give us extensive experience in a particular aspect such as pastry. I want to expand and master the skills in pastry and baking.

Can you recommend a good school for me? And which program would be best for my skill level? I never applied my kitchen skills at work as I worked in the corporate side of the hospitality industry.

I have 2 kids and I live in Asia so I prefer the intensive kind of program. I'm open to enrolling in Europe or North America or Australia, if they have good schools there as well.

I've already browsed thru the program of Le Cordon Bleu Paris, Lenôtre in France, CIA, FCI, and The French Pastry School in Chicago. It's kind of confusing with all their programs and awards.

I hope you can help me out. I'm dying to launch my career as a Pattisier. :smiles:


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Visit the schools you like and decide which one best fits you... picking one based off prestige is going at it rather blindly imho. I could select a school that I like, but it does not mean that it will work for you. Do you get where I am going?


----------



## mark leslie (May 27, 2008)

Dear Swordfish

Where in Asia are you? Le Cordon Bleu has their new school in Bangkok which has their intensive 10 week programs and 4 expat chefs from France stationed their permanently. It just opened last July and would have to be the best in Asia if you dont want to be too far from your family.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

SF;
I know that the CIA is opening programs if they havent already all around the world, i want to say a few in Asia but dont quote me on it. But anyway Im a student at the CIA campus in NY which has a program for older adults that dont want to do the WHOLE INTIRE COLLEGE THING which is called CE (Continueing Education) and i know is very good for just what you are looking to do, doesnt cost as much, not as long, different hours, and is still a good education program. 

Look in to it. :lips:


----------



## thomer (Jul 29, 2008)

The French school Ecole nationale de la Patisserie has just been taken over by The Ducasse Group and is accordingly going to deeply change, namely creating international programs. 
Thomas Nommer


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

that deals with mainly international students, mostly from Asia
their pastry course is great, and you can go on to do a culinary arts course too if you want to 
you can also get london city and guilds quals too
check out the website 
www.nsia.ac.nz


----------



## Allegra (Feb 26, 2018)

thomer said:


> The French school Ecole nationale de la Patisserie has just been taken over by The Ducasse Group and is accordingly going to deeply change, namely creating international programs.
> Thomas Nommer


Hi ..sorry can i have more information?
i'm interested in BACHELOR IN FRENCH PASTRY ARTS.. is good?
Do you know where i can take more information? (not by web site official) 
Sorry for my english


----------

